# DDC Pumpe läuft nicht richtig an



## ZakMc (27. Mai 2020)

Ich habe eine EK-XRES 140 DDC 3.2 PWM Elite verbaut, gesteuert wird alles über eine Quadro Lüftersteuerung von Aqua Computer und Aquasuite. Der Startboost mit max rpm ist aktiviert, mein Problem ist das wenn der PC länger vom Strom getrennt ist die Pumpe nicht richtig anläuft. Die Frage ist jetzt, Pumpe defekt oder nicht und eine Laing DDC 3.25 sollte doch auch passen?


----------



## NatokWa (27. Mai 2020)

Was bedeutet bei dir "Läuft nicht richtig an" ?

Definier bitte genauer WAS passiert bzw. nicht passiert bevor wir versuchen in einer Glaskugel was zu erkennen.

Ein Foto oder eine Beschreibung von deinem Aufbau (was ist wo) dürfte auch helfen.


----------



## ZakMc (27. Mai 2020)

Ich sehe schon ohne Arme keine Kekse 

Also wenn ich meinen Pc ausschalte und vom Strom trenne für ein paar Stunden (über die Nacht) habe ich am morgen das Problem das die Pumpe nicht anläuft, beim Einschalten hört man nur eine leises klicken von der Pumpe wie sie versucht zu starten. Leider ist bis dahin der Pc schon hochgefahren, etwas schlecht. Als alternative habe ich ein externes Netzteilt neben meinen Pc gelegt wo nur die Pumpe angeschlossen ist, jetzt warte ich einfach bis die Pumpe startet und schalte dann mein Pc ein. Ist der Pc für drei bis vier Stunden vom Strom getrennt startet die Pumpe sofort. Eventuell sind das ja die ersten Anzeichen für eine Defekte Pumpe.

Verbaut ist folgendes:
Fractal Design Define S2
Alphacool NexXxos ST 30 240
Alphacool NexXxos ST 30 280
Alphacool NexXxos ST 30 360
EK-XRES 140 DDC 3.2 PWM Elite
Aqua Computer Durchflusssensor high flow
Aqua Computer QUADRO Lüftersteuerung für PWM-Lüfter
Aqua Computer kryographics NEXT RTX 2080
Aqua Computer cuplex kryos NEXT für einen 9900KS
2 Temperatursensoren einer im Ausgleichbehälter einer am Radiator im Boden.

Schläuche sind die überbleibsel von der Alphacool Eisbäer und Eiswolf ebenso die Radiatoren.
Verschlaucht ist wie folgt: EK-XRES 140 DDC 3.2 -> Durchflusssensor -> GPU -> CPU -> 360 -> 280 -> 240 -> EK-XRES 140 DDC 3.2 usw.
Flüssigkeit Destilliertes Wasser, ist klar und sehe keine Ablagerung im Ausgleichsbehälter oder GPU Kühler. Ein Bild gibt es noch, sieht etwas dirty aus aber es läuft alles (bis auf die Pumpe) Temp und Laustärke sind sehr gut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (27. Mai 2020)

Läuft die Pumpe mit dem anderem Netzteil direkt an oder braucht sie auch so lange bis sie läuft? Im allgemeinem kann die Pumpe defekt sein und ohne Ausbauen kann  man da nicht viel zu sagen, da es auch sein kann das da Verunreinigung drin ist. Was sagt den dein Durchfluss wenn die Pumpe läuft? Und hat sich im Durchfluss seitdem du die Wakü aufgebaut hast irgendwie verändert?


----------



## Narbennarr (27. Mai 2020)

Die DDC ist ja schon  stark und sollte selbst einen etwas versifften kreislauf noch packen..zumindest anlaufen. Klingt eher als wäre sie blockiert oder es liegt ein defekt vor. Auf jeden Fall mal auseinander nehmen


----------



## ZakMc (27. Mai 2020)

Ich habe die Startprobleme auch mit dem externen Netzteil. Der Loop wurde letzten Monat aufgebaut meine erste Costum. Die Pumpe mit AB war gebraucht/neu. Durchfluss hat sich nicht geändert ist gedrosselt auf von 23 bis 78 Liter die Stunde je nach Temp. Max geht 145 durch. Na gut dann noch mal ausbauen und aufschrauben. Werde ich nächste Woche in Angriff nehmen. Geb euch auf jeden bescheid. Falls es ein defekt ist sollte die Laing DDC 3.25 doch passen?


----------



## Narbennarr (27. Mai 2020)

Die DDC ist enorm stark
Pumpen fuer Wasserkuehlung im Roundup und Vergleich - Hardware-Helden


----------



## Sinusspass (27. Mai 2020)

Die 3.25 kann nur über Spannung geregelt werden, zudem hat sie (je nach Shop) einen 3pin Lüfterstecker statt dem Molex zur Stromversorgung. An einen normalen Lüfterstecker sollte man aber besser keine 3.25 hängen.


----------



## NatokWa (27. Mai 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Die 3.25 kann nur über Spannung geregelt werden, zudem hat sie (je nach Shop) einen 3pin Lüfterstecker statt dem Molex zur Stromversorgung. An einen normalen Lüfterstecker sollte man aber besser keine 3.25 hängen.



Dem Stimme ich zu . Hatte ne Nexxos Phobya 400 Pumpe am High-Amp Lüfter meines alten MB's laufen .... die Regelung auf dem MB hat nach 4 Monaten nen Totalausfall hingelegt weil die Pumpe zu viel Saft gezogen hat.
Die selbe Pumpe ist mir erst vor ein paar Wochen verreckt frei nach dem Moto "Mal laufe ich (nur etwas langsamer) und mal schalte ich mich im Betrieb einfach ab" . 
Habe jetzt 2 Kreisläufe mit jeweils einer D5-Next, Sind beide nicht zu hören und erledigen ihren Job 1A, allerdings kosten sie auch etwas mehr .......


----------



## ZakMc (27. Mai 2020)

Strom Versorgung ist kein Problem die Quadro hat noch einen Molex Stecker für die Stromversorgung. Mir ist bei der Pumpe die Combo Molex + PWM lieber.


----------



## Sinusspass (27. Mai 2020)

Ja, aber die 3.25 bietet eben keine Molexstecker und du kannst sie übers Quadro nicht steuern, das kann nur Pwm. Du bräuchtest eben wieder eine Pwm DDC.


----------



## ZakMc (27. Mai 2020)

Ah ok, habe ich durcheinander gehauen.


----------



## Tarzino (1. Juni 2020)

Also ich hatte das Problem auch mit einer  EK-DDC 3.2 PWM von EKWB. Ich habe mir den Wolf gesucht im Netz, keine Lösung, die DDC sind eigentlich sehr gute Pumpen.
Wenn man draufklopft, läuft sie an. Ich habe die Pumpe sogar nach 2 mal gewechselt... Dann blieb sie wieder stehen. Ich habe nochmals getauscht... Was jetzt m.E. hilft ist regelmässiges Tauschen (1 mal im Jahr) der Kühlflüssigkeit, das hatte ich so nicht gemacht. Ich nutze Cryofuel von EKWB, keine Pigmente.
Leider gibt es keinen schönen Ersatz für die DDC, sonst hätte ich sie rausgeschmissen.


----------



## ZakMc (1. Juni 2020)

Tarzino schrieb:


> Also ich hatte das Problem auch mit einer  EK-DDC 3.2 PWM von EKWB. Ich habe mir den Wolf gesucht im Netz, keine Lösung, die DDC sind eigentlich sehr gute Pumpen.
> Wenn man draufklopft, läuft sie an. Ich habe die Pumpe sogar nach 2 mal gewechselt... Dann blieb sie wieder stehen. Ich habe nochmals getauscht... Was jetzt m.E. hilft ist regelmässiges Tauschen (1 mal im Jahr) der Kühlflüssigkeit, das hatte ich so nicht gemacht. Ich nutze Cryofuel von EKWB, keine Pigmente.
> Leider gibt es keinen schönen Ersatz für die DDC, sonst hätte ich sie rausgeschmissen.



Ich benutze nur destilliertes Wasser. Die Pumpe habe ich heute auseinander gebaut, der Top war extrem fest geschraubt. Leider weiss ich als Anfänger nicht wie ich die Pumpe aus dem Top bekomme. Defekte konnte ich keine sehen, da habe ich alles wieder zusammen gebaut und neu befüllt. Jetzt schafft sie max 150 Liter, nicht schlecht. Wenn sie beim nächsten Mal nicht anläuft hau ich einfach mit der Faust auf den Rechner.


----------



## ZakMc (2. Juni 2020)

So, Pumpe ist nun fertig, fördert nix mehr und brummt nur noch. Eventuell kann man ja noch die Platine tauschen wäre dann ein bastel Projekt, eine neue wurde 
bestellt.


----------



## ZakMc (24. Juni 2020)

Ich habe mir jetzt für die defekte Pumpe ein neues PCB bestellt da mir persönlich die Pumpe zum wegwerfen zu schade ist, außerdem hat die neue 80 € gekostet. Bestellt habe ich dieses PCB PWM speed control repair/upgrade PCB for Laing 10-18W  bezahlt habe ich USD31.95 (ca 29 €) inkl. Versand, die Ware kommt aus Hongkong und es soll ca. 14 Tage dauern bis die Platine hier eintrifft. Ich werde dann einige Bilder machen vom Umbau und euch mitteilen wie es gelaufen ist.


----------



## ZakMc (27. Juni 2020)

Kleines update von mir. Die neue Pumpe zeigt nach 3 Wochen die gleichen Symptome wie die alte, ist nur noch eine Frage der Zeit bis sie den geist auf gibt. Sehr nervig, anscheint war die Pumpe auch nicht neu. Da sie innen nass war.


----------



## Sinusspass (27. Juni 2020)

Die Pumpen werden beim Hersteller vorgetestet, deshalb sind die innen nass.
Hast du die Pumpe eigentlich mal zerlegt und dir die Lagerung angesehen? Ist zwar unwahrscheinlich, aber man weiß ja nie, vielleicht gibt es da ein Problem.


----------



## SpatteL (27. Juni 2020)

Habe den Thread nur überflogen, hängt die Pumpe an 12V oder ist die in irgendeiner Art die Spannung reduziert?


----------



## ZakMc (28. Juni 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Die Pumpen werden beim Hersteller vorgetestet, deshalb sind die innen nass.
> Hast du die Pumpe eigentlich mal zerlegt und dir die Lagerung angesehen? Ist zwar unwahrscheinlich, aber man weiß ja nie, vielleicht gibt es da ein Problem.



Mit dem vortesten kannte ich noch nicht und die neue Pumpe habe ich nicht wirklich zerlegt warum auch ist ja neu.




SpatteL schrieb:


> Habe den Thread nur überflogen, hängt die Pumpe an 12V oder ist die in irgendeiner Art die Spannung reduziert?



Nein hängt am 12v. Scheint  normal zu sein das die Pumpen öfter ausfallen, wie üblich ein defektes PCB. Hoffentlich hält sie noch so lange durch bis das Ersatz PCB für meine alte Pumpe kommt.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (1. Juli 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Ja, aber die 3.25 bietet eben keine Molexstecker und du kannst sie übers Quadro nicht steuern, das kann nur Pwm. Du bräuchtest eben wieder eine Pwm DDC.



Stimmt , 

wie ich grad sehe habe ich eine  DDC-3.2 TP PWM4 

Die gibts ja garnicht mehr ,  komisch 
  Die ist eigentlich gut , und hat Molex und 4Pin Lüfterstecker .

Für meine anderen Posts ^^  ,......  ich meine eigentlich Die


----------



## Sinusspass (1. Juli 2020)

Wo soll es die 1T+ nicht mehr geben?
Wobei sich da ungeregelt zur 3.25 nicht viel tut, die einfache Regelbarkeit über Pwm ist der entscheidende Punkt, dass sie deutlich leiser wird.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (2. Juli 2020)

Ach das ist jetzt die ?  Dann haben die die umbenannt ?

Meine hat aber die Verschraubungsaufnahme nicht !  Bist du sicher das das die ist ?
Schau mal hier die technischen Daten   EK Water Blocks DDC 3.2 PWM 12V Pumpe - WaKü Pumpen | Mindfactory.de


----------



## Sinusspass (2. Juli 2020)

Die Aufnahme ist ohnehin nur noch auf Bildern verfügbar, aber man kann + auch ausschreiben und wieder abkürzen. Die 1T+ hieß ohnehin schon immer 3.2, wie die 1T 3.1 heißt.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (2. Juli 2020)

Ja aber die haben unterschiedliche Fördermengen und Förderhöhe 

Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1T Plus | DDC Pumpen | Laing DDC | Pumpen | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany

EK Water Blocks DDC 3.2 PWM 12V Pumpe - WaKü Pumpen | Mindfactory.de


----------



## Sinusspass (2. Juli 2020)

Sind beides DDCs, aber vielleicht die die Ek von der Drehzahl her eigentlich ne 3.25, dass könnte man sich mal ansehen. 
Rein mechanisch sind alle richtigen DDCs identisch (Fertigungstoleranzen mal außen vor), lediglich die Drehzahl und die Steuerungsmöglichkeiten variieren. Dementsprechend kann die 3.25 auch nicht mit weniger Durchfluss als die 3.2 angegeben sein (trotz mehr Druck), aber die Angaben sind ohnehin für die Katz, weil man in der Praxis mit DDCs seriell nie auch nur in die Näher der 1000l kommt.


----------



## ZakMc (14. Juli 2020)

Platine ist da, Freitag wird gebastelt!


----------



## Chewbakka_PL (18. Juli 2020)

Bin sehr gespannt, was dabei herauskommt. Ich habe eine DDC 1T an einem Aquaero hängen und diese schaltet sich manchmal aus dem Standby Modus ebenfalls nicht mehr an oder geht mitten im Betrieb einfach aus...

Dabei sollte ein Aquaero genug Power auf die Straße bringen für so die DDC 1T...

Wo genau hast du die Platine gekauft?


----------



## ZakMc (19. Juli 2020)

Chewbakka_PL schrieb:


> Bin sehr gespannt, was dabei herauskommt. Ich habe eine DDC 1T an einem Aquaero hängen und diese schaltet sich manchmal aus dem Standby Modus ebenfalls nicht mehr an oder geht mitten im Betrieb einfach aus...
> 
> Dabei sollte ein Aquaero genug Power auf die Straße bringen für so die DDC 1T...
> 
> Wo genau hast du die Platine gekauft?



Gekauft habe ich die Platine hier DIYINHK 

Ich werde heute Abend wenn nix dazwischen kommt eine kleine Zusammenfassung schreiben. Mit einigen Bilder.


----------



## ZakMc (19. Juli 2020)

*Was wurde getauscht?
*Das PCB einer defekten EK-XRES 140 DDC 3.2 PWM Elite wurde durch eine Platine von diyinhk ersetzt. Kosten USD31.95 (ca 29 €) inkl. Versand.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

&#8203;
*
Warum wurde getauscht?
*Die Pumpe hatte Probleme mit dem starten bis Sie irgendwann den Dienst eingestellt hat. Vermutung PCB Durchgebrannt! Nach dem die Platine abgelötet war konnte man sehen das die Platine durch ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Wie wurde vorgegangen und wie lange hat es gedauert?*
Es wurden sich an die Anleitung auf Youtube gehalten. Ich hatte zum Glück 2 Profis zur Hand die mich unterstützt haben (mit blöden Sprüchen )  Ich selber habe auch den Lötkolben geschwungen, wurde dann dankend abgelöst, als Anfänger gehen da locker 2 Stunden drauf. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Gab es Probleme?
*Natürlich gab es die! Klassiker Nummer 1, es wurde die Platine 90 Grad verdreht angelötet (nicht mein Fehler) gefixt wurde es dem die Plastenase die in das Pumpengehäuse kommt einfach abgeschnitten wurde! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klassiker Nummer 2, es wurden die Kabel für das RPM Speed Signal und das PWM Signal falsch angelötet (mein Fehler). Wurde gefixt in dem ich am 4 Pin Stecker die Kabel getauscht habe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Funktioniert die Pumpe jetzt?*
Ja, die Pumpe geht, die Leistung ist auf über 153 L/h gestiegen bei 100%. Aber anscheint haben wir ein Draht von den Spulen vergessen. Dadurch läuft die Pumpe extrem unrund und ist sehr laut. Außerdem fehlt im unteren Drehzahlbereich die Leistung. 
Wie jetzt weiter, demnächst messen wir die Kontakte durch und hoffen den Fehler zu finden. Läuft darauf hinaus das die Platine erstmal wieder runter muss!

Es war auf jeden Fall ein schöner Abend mit Freunden. Ich halte euch auf den laufenden.


----------



## Sinusspass (19. Juli 2020)

Welche Drehzahl liefert sie denn jetzt?


----------



## Chewbakka_PL (19. Juli 2020)

ZakMc schrieb:


> Gekauft habe ich die Platine hier DIYINHK
> 
> Ich werde heute Abend wenn nix dazwischen kommt eine kleine Zusammenfassung schreiben. Mit einigen Bilder.



Danke vielmals - auch für deinen Bericht...
Ich denke unter diesen Umständen macht es wohl Sinn einfach neu zu kaufen...


----------



## ZakMc (19. Juli 2020)

Chewbakka_PL schrieb:


> Danke vielmals - auch für deinen Bericht...
> Ich denke unter diesen Umständen macht es wohl Sinn einfach neu zu kaufen...



Da bin ich ganz bei dir, war auch eher so ein bastel Projekt.



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Welche Drehzahl liefert sie denn jetzt?


 5000 rpm. Hab leider kein Screenshot gemacht. 
Eventuell ist ein Log von Aida64 vorhanden.


----------



## Sinusspass (19. Juli 2020)

5000? Hört sich ja nett an, wenn es um rohe Leistung geht.


----------



## ZakMc (20. Juli 2020)

Leider kein Aida64 Log da  Ich bin von der Leistung auch etwas überrascht, könnte auch ein Auslesefehler sein. Dagegen sprechen die Daten vom Durchflusssensor (AquaComputer) die EK-XRES 140 DDC 3.2 bringt bei mir im System 4500 RPM und 141 LH vs 5000 RPM mit 153 LH DIYINHK PCB. Ist schon eine Hausnummer 

Gewissheit werden wir erst haben wenn das PCB gecheckt wurde. Ein Unterschied gab es noch, die DDC 3.2 lief mit Destilliertem Wasser, das neue PCB mit Double Protect Ultra (war am ende für die Katze). Ob das 12 LH ausmacht


----------



## Sinusspass (20. Juli 2020)

Witzigerweise ist Dp Ultra sogar zähflüssiger als Wasser, damit sollte sogar weniger Durchfluss bei rumkommen. Die DDC skaliert aber ziemlich gut mit Drehzahl.
Da könnte man schon fast in Versuchung kommen, selber die Pcbs zu wechseln.


----------



## ZakMc (20. Juli 2020)

Die Pumpe hat ohne Probleme alle Luftblasen aus dem GPU Block gedrückt. Schafft die originale nicht. Da war ich baff.


----------



## Sinusspass (8. August 2020)

ZakMc schrieb:


> Ja, die Pumpe geht, die Leistung ist auf über 153 L/h gestiegen bei 100%. Aber anscheint haben wir ein Draht von den Spulen vergessen. Dadurch läuft die Pumpe extrem unrund und ist sehr laut. Außerdem fehlt im unteren Drehzahlbereich die Leistung.
> Wie jetzt weiter, demnächst messen wir die Kontakte durch und hoffen den Fehler zu finden. Läuft darauf hinaus das die Platine erstmal wieder runter muss!



Wie hat sich das entwickelt?


----------



## ZakMc (8. August 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Wie hat sich das entwickelt?



Danke für die Erinnerung . Also es sieht wie folgt aus, wir habe die Wiederstände gemessen sind alle OK. Die Platine wurde dann auch gleich richtig rum verlötet, leider hat es an der Lautstärke überhaupt nix geändert. Daraufhin habe ich mich durchs Netz gewühlt und habe festgestellt das ich nicht der einzige mit dem Problem bin. Der nächste Schritt war DIYINHK zu kontaktieren, durch meine Recherche wusste ich das DIYINHK früher eine andere Platine im Angebot hatte mit TOSHIBA TB6588FG Controller. Dieser wurde durch eine Eigenentwicklung/Nachbau/EOL ersetzt. Das wurde mir durch die Blume auch so bestätigt und ich sollte mein Glück auf Ebay versuchen. Es gibt jetzt einige Punkte die ich nicht weiter Versucht habe. Zbs. Rotor tauschen, Voltzahl drosseln. Gerne nehme ich auch Anregungen an! 

Noch etwas zur EK Water Blocks EK-DDC 3.2 PWM, auch dort ist das Anlaufproblem weit verbreitet. Mittlerweile bin ich der Auffassung das sich nach dem Abschalten der Rotor verkeilt bei zu warmen Wasser. Aktuell lasse ich das System kurz vor dem Abschalten auf 100% laufen damit die Wassertemperatur singt. Pumpe ist an ein extra Netzteil angeschlossen. Jetzt springt die Pumpe meistens nach dem dritten Anlauf an. Ist jetzt nicht die perfekte Lösung aber na ja. Jetzt bin ich etwas Ratlos nachdem ich alles gefüllt 1000x auseinander und zusammen gebaut habe.


----------



## Duke711 (10. August 2020)

Ne das Problem haben mehrere das ist auch nicht neu. Mir selbst sind auch schon zwei DDC ausgefallen. Erst läuft diese nicht mehr an. Im weiteren Stadium kann man diese dann nicht mehr regeln, bis diese dann ganz ausfällt.


----------



## Warrek (11. August 2020)

Duke711 schrieb:


> Ne das Problem haben mehrere das ist auch nicht neu. Mir selbst sind auch schon zwei DDC ausgefallen. Erst läuft diese nicht mehr an. Im weiteren Stadium kann man diese dann nicht mehr regeln, bis diese dann ganz ausfällt.



Kurze Frage, nach welcher Laufzeit sind die 2 DDC ca. ausgefallen und wurde das PCB auch gekühlt mit z.B. Metallbottom und Wärmeleitpad oder liefen die dabei in einem Plastikgehäuse?

Besitze selbst zwei DDC 1T Plus.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (11. August 2020)

Also meine ehemalige DDC 1T Plus (die jetzt bei einem Kumpel ihren Dienst leistet) läuft seit 2009. sie hat einen Acryldeckel von EK und arbeitet in ihrem Plastikgehäuse.


----------



## Duke711 (11. August 2020)

Innerhalb 1 - 2 Jahren, liefen aber auch mind. 14h täglich. DDC 1T Plus in der Standardausführung, die sowie so ein Probem mit der Wärmeabfuhr des PCB haben.
Würde jedem die D5 empfehlen, vor allem können die DDC 1T Plus unangehm laut sein und das schon bei über 3000 rpm.


----------



## Warrek (11. August 2020)

Ja, das mit der Wärmeentwicklung am PCB kann ich bestätigen und habe deshalb auch sofort die Zubehörlösung ala Metallbottom bei beiden Pumpen verbaut. 
Zur Lautstärke habe ich keinen vergleich, da ich noch relativ neu im Bereich Wasserkühlung bin. Aber ich bin mit beiden Pumpen sehr zufrieden bisher. Laufzeit ca. 6 Monate


----------



## ZakMc (11. August 2020)

Bei mir ist es dann die zweite innerhalb von 6 Monaten.


----------



## x2K (27. Dezember 2020)

ZakMc schrieb:


> Ich sehe schon ohne Arme keine Kekse
> 
> Also wenn ich meinen Pc ausschalte und vom Strom trenne für ein paar Stunden (über die Nacht) habe ich am morgen das Problem das die Pumpe nicht anläuft, beim Einschalten hört man nur eine leises klicken von der Pumpe wie sie versucht zu starten. Leider ist bis dahin der Pc schon hochgefahren, etwas schlecht. Als alternative habe ich ein externes Netzteilt neben meinen Pc gelegt wo nur die Pumpe angeschlossen ist, jetzt warte ich einfach bis die Pumpe startet und schalte dann mein Pc ein. Ist der Pc für drei bis vier Stunden vom Strom getrennt startet die Pumpe sofort. Eventuell sind das ja die ersten Anzeichen für eine Defekte Pumpe.
> 
> ...


Dein system schwingt und das mögen die pumpen nicht 
Entweder die Kondensatoren in deinem Netzteil geben langsam auf  oder die Kombination aus Netzteil und dem rest ist ungünstig.  

 Ggf könnte ein größerer Kondensator an der Zuleitung zur pumpe das problem schon lösen.


----------



## ZakMc (28. Dezember 2020)

Die Pumpe ließ sich mit einem Schlag auf das Gehäuse wieder starten, das hat immer funktioniert. Da ich zu faul war zum Umbauen lief sie am externen Netzteil inklusive Quadro Lüftersteuerung manchmal einige Tage durch. Anfang des Monats habe ich alles ausgebaut und eine D5 next Pumpe mit Ultitube D5 100 pro verbaut. Läuft bis jetzt ohne Probleme.


----------



## renrod (9. März 2021)

Seruvs Leute, ich habe genau das gleiche Problem, meine DDC 1T+ hat vor 1 1/2 Wochen ihren Geist aufgegeben.
Gestartet werden konnte sie ca 1 Jahr lang nur durch ein leichtes klopfen aufs Pumpengehäuse,  jetzt leider komplett im Eimer.
Hab mir dann vor einer Woche eine neue DDC 1T+ bestellt und verrückterweise direkt das gleiche Problem, lief quasi garnicht, man hört das klicken und dann "wackelt/bewegt" sich der Rotor auch für ne Sekunde, dann aber wieder nichts, wiederholt sich so endloss, gleiches Verhalten mit meiner alten/kaputten.
Habe die Pumpen an einem Aquacomputer PowerAdjust 2 betrieben, eventuell macht der was falsch ?
Habe die Pumpe via Aquasuite immer auf 60% gedrosselt gehabt, nur fürs Anlaufen einen 5 Sekunden "Boost" wo die Pumpe auf 85% Power läuft....
Mega frustrierend und extrem ärgerlich das ganze, der Zeitaufwand und das Geld.....
Vielen Dank an ZakMc für den extrem ausführlichen Bericht btw !
Glaube ich steige dann auf auf D5 um....


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (12. März 2021)

Habe ebenfalls Qualitätsprobleme mit einer DDC. 
Ich hätte jetzt mal gehofft, dass der Hersteller das Problem in den Griff bekommen hat. Hört sich aber nicht so ganz danach an. 
Besonders in den Jahren 2017 und 2018 wurde viele Schrott-DDC Pumpen gebaut. Verstehe nicht warum man ein so tolles Produkt so verschandeln muss. Vermutlich um ein paar Cent Fertigungskosten zu sparen.   

Eine andere Pumpe kommt bei mir leider nicht infrage, weshalb ich wohl noch abwarten werde. Evtl. sind im nächsten Jahr brauchbare Pumpen am Markt erhältlich. 

Ich habe noch eine DDC,  Jahrgang 2010 verbaut die ohne Probleme läuft. Aber naja, früher war ja immer alles besser.


----------



## LaCain1337 (13. März 2021)

HI
Ich habe auch eine ddc pumpe  an einer distroplate  die nicht anläuft. Erst Minuten nach dem pc Start läuft sie an. 
Muss ich sie auswechseln ?  oder sollte man hier die distroplatte vllt reklamieren?   Garantie sollte ja vorhanden sein.

Aufschraubt habe ich die pumpe nicht . ist also dann defekt so wie ich  mich hier schlau gelesen habe  ?


----------



## ZakMc (13. März 2021)

renrod schrieb:


> Seruvs Leute, ich habe genau das gleiche Problem, meine DDC 1T+ hat vor 1 1/2 Wochen ihren Geist aufgegeben.
> Gestartet werden konnte sie ca 1 Jahr lang nur durch ein leichtes klopfen aufs Pumpengehäuse,  jetzt leider komplett im Eimer.
> Hab mir dann vor einer Woche eine neue DDC 1T+ bestellt und verrückterweise direkt das gleiche Problem, lief quasi garnicht, man hört das klicken und dann "wackelt/bewegt" sich der Rotor auch für ne Sekunde, dann aber wieder nichts, wiederholt sich so endloss, gleiches Verhalten mit meiner alten/kaputten.
> Habe die Pumpen an einem Aquacomputer PowerAdjust 2 betrieben, eventuell macht der was falsch ?
> ...


Ich habe jetzt alles verkauft und ca. 25 € minus gemacht. Die letzte DDC Pumpe konnte ich auf Garantie umtauschen und habe mein Geld wiederbekommen. Die D5 läuft jetzt fast 4 Monate ohne Probleme, ein Wermutstropfen gibt es. Sie hat bei weitem nicht die Leistung der DDC Pumpe. Die DDC hat bei 100% Leistung ca 141 l/h geschafft bei der D5 ist mit 110 l/h Schluss. Meine neues Projekt ist ein 420 Mo-Ra3 dort werde ich noch eine zweite D5 Pumpe installieren.



LaCain1337 schrieb:


> HI
> Ich habe auch eine ddc pumpe  an einer distroplate  die nicht anläuft. Erst Minuten nach dem pc Start läuft sie an.
> Muss ich sie auswechseln ?  oder sollte man hier die distroplatte vllt reklamieren?   Garantie sollte ja vorhanden sein.
> 
> Aufschraubt habe ich die pumpe nicht . ist also dann defekt so wie ich  mich hier schlau gelesen habe  ?


Typische Anzeichen eines defektes! Kannst du austauschen lassen!


----------



## LaCain1337 (14. März 2021)

ZakMc schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt alles verkauft und ca. 25 € minus gemacht. Die letzte DDC Pumpe konnte ich auf Garantie umtauschen und habe mein Geld wiederbekommen. Die D5 läuft jetzt fast 4 Monate ohne Probleme, ein Wermutstropfen gibt es. Sie hat bei weitem nicht die Leistung der DDC Pumpe. Die DDC hat bei 100% Leistung ca 141 l/h geschafft bei der D5 ist mit 110 l/h Schluss. Meine neues Projekt ist ein 420 Mo-Ra3 dort werde ich noch eine zweite D5 Pumpe installieren.
> 
> 
> Typische Anzeichen eines defektes! Kannst du austauschen lassen!



EK tauscht nichts aus habe dort schon gefragt, wenn nur Händler würde der das machen ? Habe jetzt RMA eingeleitet beim Händler (aber habe sie länger als nen Monat hoffe das die Garantie akzeptieren. 
 Ist es Serien mäßig oder zufall das es mir mit der Lian Li EK G1 Distroplate passiert ist? 

Habe mir jetzt eine neue bestellt und sende die alte ein , hoffe es wird repariert bzw pumpe getauscht und das die neue das Problem nicht hat


----------



## Watschnburli (4. Februar 2022)

Warrek schrieb:


> Ja, das mit der Wärmeentwicklung am PCB kann ich bestätigen und habe deshalb auch sofort die Zubehörlösung ala Metallbottom bei beiden Pumpen verbaut.


Der bringt herzlich wenig! Hast du schon einmal nachgesehen ob das beigelegte Wärmeleitpad Kontakt zur Kühlfläche hat? Hat es nicht! Daher sogar eher kontraproduktiv! Ich hab mir selber Wärmeleitpads zurecht geschnitten und eingebaut! Jetzt ist zumindest Kontakt vorhanden. Obs was bringt?denk nicht! Ich hab innerhalb von 3 Monaten 4 ddc Pumpen zerlegt! Bei allen ein Platinenschaden laufen ungedrosselt in einem alphacool messing dual. Ich bin damals von einer 20!!! Jahre alten Eheim umgestiegen weil ich mal wieder etwas basteln wollte! Aber diese ddc sind ja eine Frechheit! Ich würde keinem empfehlen, sich so eine Pumpe zu kaufen! Das ständige umbauen nervt gewaltig! Hab mir zur Sicherheit in hw Info ein shutdown.bat hinterlegt in den alert setting dass der PC selbst herunter gefahren wird, wenn die Pumpe aussteigt oder die temps zu hoch werden. So als Ausfallschutz. Hab keine Lust meine 3090 der Dreckspumpe zu opfern! Deshalb ja auch zwei als Ausfallschutz. 

Leider bin ich bezüglich der ddc auch auf die ganze Werbung reingefallen die auf Youtube pcgh usw. auf uns arme User einprasselt. Letztendlich wird nichts von Langzeiterfahrung berichtet und somit auch nicht, dass die Pumpen extrem kurzlebig sind. Eigentlich ein absolutes nogo bei einer Wasserkühlung!


----------

